# External insulation - end of terrace house



## sbd10 (27 Nov 2013)

I think I have to bite the bullet and have my end of terrace 2 bed ex-corporation house externally insulated. Does anyone have a rough idea of the cost? How long generally does it take? Do i have to move out while it's being done ?


----------



## Sandals (28 Nov 2013)

sbd10 said:


> Do i have to move out while it's being done ?



The great advantage of external, you dont.


----------



## lowCO2design (4 Dec 2013)

sbd10 said:


> I think I have to bite the bullet and have my end of terrace 2 bed ex-corporation house externally insulated. Does anyone have a rough idea of the cost? How long generally does it take? Do i have to move out while it's being done ?


100€ per sq m for budget job

but think eaves overlap with roof insulation, footings, window reveals etc etc

work the details out first with a contractor, study the iab certification, and get the works proposed in writing - at the very least


----------



## pudds (4 Dec 2013)

If your in town and have no garden front or to the side, only the footpath then I would think twice.

I've seen a lot of houses down here in town which have external insulation but with no gardens and I think the finished surface is very vulnerable to random vandalism or accident and I don't think its easy or cheap to do a quickfix.

Some finishes on them round gas meter etc leave a lot to be desired and very vulnerable to weather or town louts.


----------



## headlights (4 Dec 2013)

[FONT=&quot]I agree with Pudds post. I have over 40years of experience as a master crafts person in the now defunct building industry and I would highly recommend internal insulation and at least 50mm solid insulated plaster slabs, they just stop the heat from even touching the stone/block wall, excellent result and no vandals can touch it. An 8'x4' slab costs approx €27. Good Luck in your endeavors,[/FONT]


----------



## ccfc (20 Dec 2013)

Internal insulation is by far inferior to external,especially
by the method you suggest.The whole point of external is to
use the thermal mass of the block
As for vandals,I've yet to see it done
master crafts person with 40yrs experience and this is your
advice.no thanks


----------

